
Ask HN: Examples of good Electron apps? - FreezerburnV
Electron gets a lot of hate around these parts for being consuming a lot of memory and&#x2F;or CPU. But I&#x27;m curious if there are any applications that have been built with Electron which end up not running into these issues. Is it possible to create an application with Electron which uses a minimal amount of memory? That doesn&#x27;t use much CPU? I&#x27;m curious as to what the theoretical minimum amount of memory an Electron application could consume if being very careful, etc.
======
davelnewton
[https://medium.com/@pauli/put-your-electron-app-on-a-diet-
wi...](https://medium.com/@pauli/put-your-electron-app-on-a-diet-with-
electrino-c7ffdf1d6297)

Even a small Electron app is still pulling in Node and Chromium, which are
relatively heavy no matter what. CPU depends on what it's actually doing; if
it's just sitting there, it won't take much.

